# Where To Buy Caucasian Queen



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

Russel apiaries


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

read the posts on russel more bad than good many got taken for their money!


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Deleted, I am sorry I even jumped in.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

OK, we don't need to get into "got my bees" vs. "got ripped off"
Anyone looking to buy from a supplier is encouraged to read the CR forum where they can reach their own conclusions.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Try Tony Homans he has them i got five from him and they are doing great only one was replaced and the daughter looks like the color of brown sugar with black stripes. She is laying good so far for this time of year she was mated with caucasian drones and carniolans give him a try.

Thomas Yancey


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

thomas said:


> Try Tony Homans he has them ....


Tony Homan Apiaries is in Mississippi, contact info is here:
http://www.mdac.state.ms.us/departments/bpi/pdf/bpi_honey_packed_bees.pdf


----------

